
How to hook people on CS through Magic - craigkerstiens
http://www.pyladies.com/blog/computer-science-outreach-magic/
======
rachelbythebay
Is it just me? Framing something like this as a brainteaser (which is
fundamentally what "magic tricks" are) makes it less interesting to me. Show
me a problem which can be solved by applying parity or similar robustness
principles and then it starts becoming appealing.

